# "Reader" Type Dust Protective Goggles?



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

I wear contacts, and am at a time in my life where I need reader type (off the shelf) glasses to do most of my shop work. 

I've had some of those magnifying safety glasses, which turned out to be junk (pretty much fell apart after a few months). Also, with the contacts, dust is a killer - and the magnifying safety glasses I've had didn't provide much in the way of dust protection.

I'm wondering if there is anything out there that would meet the following:
1. Available in different magnifications
2. Earpiece, not strap for wearing
3. Dust protection approximating goggles - mainly wrap around eye piece with some sort of soft cover at the top that fits against fore head.
4. Reasonable cost so I could have multiple pairs in various locations (I tend to lose things these days)

Since my current project is outdoors, having UV protective lenses available as an option would also be a plus.

I've been looking on Amazon, but there seem to be about 50 pages of choices, none of which have yet come close to what I'm looking for.

Any recommendations?


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

OK, Amazon is creeping me out. Went back to continue my search and this immediately popped up on the home page: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...42e-e8f213ef368b&pf_rd_r=CMB0BP10Q70D3X37NQHW

Looks pretty close to what I'm seeking - are they (Amazon) analyzing my previous search, reading my forum posts, reading my mind?

Anyways, I don't know if the above product is the best available for my needs, but the picture is a good representation of what I'm looking for.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

yes, most online supply houses now have the power to track your searches
and match them pretty close on your next search. e-bay is great at that too.
if you need specialty power, you can buy the frames for cheap and take them
to your optometrist for the UV coatings and also a non-glare finish for the inside.
but - can go quickly outside of your budget.
you may have to make some compromises somewhere to get what you want.
I have a pair that a government contractor bought me years ago that needs new
lenses and a new prescription - and they went for way over a $100.
https://www.homelectrical.com/30-diopter-full-lens-magnifying-safety-glasses-clear.anc-ms300.1.html


----------



## minuteman62-64 (Mar 15, 2012)

These look similar to the ones I found (or, Amazon found for me). However, those were bifocal type and these are full lens. Thinking about what would work best for me. OTH, they are both cheap enough I can get one of each.


----------

